# Nouveau réseau social



## FayeDu (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je travaille avec une équipe de jeunes entrepreneurs pour développer une réseau social par et pour les amateurs d'Apple et Mac. Je vous demande de répondre à ces 5 questions pour nous aider avec ce projet qui sera lancé sous peu!

Lien: http://lienversunsupersondage

Merci beaucoup! Faye


----------



## tirhum (6 Août 2012)

Et allez, encore un questionnaire/sondage... :sleep:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Et allez, encore un questionnaire/sondage... :sleep:



tu préfère les blondes, les brunes ou les rousses ?  

(j'en ai strictement rien a faire du questionnaire du premier post qui est l'application parfaite d'une personne mal polie qui ne sait également par lire un intitulé)


----------



## loustic (7 Août 2012)

FayeDu a dit:


> ...répondre à ces 5 questions...


+   5 ou 6 questions ?

+   La question 3 propose le choix "I never tweet"
mais la question 4 ne propose pas "I never post" ni "I never read".
Une réponse négative à la 4 n'implique pas forcément des réponses négatives aux deux suivantes.


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2012)

macinside a dit:


> tu préfère les blondes, les brunes ou les rousses ?


Il faut de tout...


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2012)

ça manque de rousse


----------



## Powerdom (7 Août 2012)

faute de compréhension, je n'ai même pas dépassé la première page....


----------



## aCLR (7 Août 2012)

macinside a dit:


> ça manque de rousse



[YOUTUBE]9FvoPyN_gRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (7 Août 2012)

/mode JP : on s'en branle  :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]9FvoPyN_gRI[/YOUTUBE]



tu a pas de la plus jeune ?


----------



## Fìx (7 Août 2012)

macinside a dit:


> tu a pas de la plus jeune ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Août 2012)

Pervers


----------



## aCLR (7 Août 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pervers


----------



## fl0rent (7 Août 2012)

Le retour du site cupidtino?


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2012)

On dirait que FayeDu est away....


----------

